# Red Root Floating plant



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Is red root floater a hard plant to get?
is it a hard plant to keep?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I keep red root floaters. They don't do well if there's a lot of splashing at the surface. Otherwise they grow fine for me. The red seems to come out when there are nutrient deficiencies.


----------

